# 93' 300zx '2003 Infinity White & shaved



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

ok so far....Brembo Slotted & Cross Drilled rotors
I put em' front and back.... they do the job and look sweet as hell 
Clarion 925 DVD 7" touch screen
This sysytem ROCKS!!!!! 1200watts..... 2-10" woofs in the rear and Boston Accoustic Speakers front and back..... The sysytem plays MP3's, VCD's, and DVD's, and of course a PS2 is hooked up =) 
Custom Interior
Manny's Apolstery in Oxnard CA. did my interior White on Grey, it used to be tan... He did an awesome job, and put raised flames on the inside of the door panel.... PIcs of the door panels have been added. =) 
Hayame Dual Exhaust
soundzzz badazzz, recently installed 3" "H" Pipe noticed some performance gain on the freeway at mid-to high gear ranges. 
Injen Cold Air Intake
really sets the engine compartment off.... not much of a performance gain I'm guessing a couple HP 
Italia Moda R6 Wheels 9x18" front & 10x18" rear
Took me a long time to find the right wheels.... and they're powder coated...I like the look....
Koni Shocks 
Koni shocks have been installed .... I noticed big performance in the handling of the car, recovering from heavy turns where the road surface isn't smooth... the car doesnt bounce like it used to. 
Paul Bailey Round Tail Light Conversion..... ordered from the U.K. http://www.paulbailey.com is where you can get tail lights like these. Or Strosek makes them also
Stillen Short Shifter
Better shifting is a plus.. 
Stillen Suspension kit 
These cars were already a great cornering car.... since I upgraded the suspension its cornering capabilities are unbelievable.... To aid I added a front strut tower bar.... the car is lowered about 1 1/2 -2"....... 
Stillen/Wings West/Bomex Various 
Wings West Front Bumper, Bomex Center Air Duct, Stillen Side Skirts, Stillen GTZ Rear Bumper, Stillen Wing Type III


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

NICE good custom job


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Beautiful car. Perfect rims for your car. One of these days I will be a proud owner of a 300z. Im not sure if I love the tails or if I hate them. They are really different. How much did they run you?


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*The tails were ordered from Europe*



Nostrodomas said:


> Beautiful car. Perfect rims for your car. One of these days I will be a proud owner of a 300z. Im not sure if I love the tails or if I hate them. They are really different. How much did they run you?



But i hear that their business can't be reached anymore... they were atPaul Bailey Designs I must have gotten lucky but it took about 2 months to recieve them....... Strosek makes the same panel for the Z32's try a search on the web for them... and thanks for he comments


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea man, looks good.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

That is one clean ass Z. Very nice interior and same for the wheels. That's one of the rims I'm looking to put on the Altima when the tax $$$ comes in. I like everything you've done so far. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Thats a nice Z u got there.


----------

